
Woman took 550x the usual dose of LSD, with surprisingly positive consequences - daegloe
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/27/health/lsd-overdoses-case-studies-wellness/index.html
======
HiLoRanger
No, LSD doesn't cure bipolar disorder.

I have bipolar disorder. I have taken LSD. It didn't cure me. I have met other
bipolar people in treatment. A lot of them have taken LSD, some of them in
huge amounts (e.g. while manic, when "no" is temporarily removed from your
vocabulary) and as far as I can tell, the ones who have taken the most acid
have the worst problems: more frequent cycling, higher highs, lower lows, more
agitated depression (very bad because it can cause suicide), and more frequent
loss of contact with reality.

And the article is pretty insensitive about bipolar disorder in general. It
says literally nothing about what it's like to have it, or how to cope with
it, or that you can lead a relatively normal life in spite of it. It certainly
says nothing about the good parts to having bipolar disorder, that the disease
imparts certain talents, and that some bipolar people would opt not to cure
themselves if they had the choice.

In the article bipolar disorder is just this generic bad thing that sets the
stage for the healing power of acid.

Frankly, my life, and the lives of the other people I've met, are just a lot
more interesting than that.

~~~
ta999999171
Did you use a test kit?

------
HoveringOrb
>The woman blacked out and vomited frequently for the next 12 hours

Hey, I love LSD as much as the next guy, but that sounds like a dangerous
combination of status effects.

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
It always feels great when you don’t die.

Could probably replace the LSD with anything that makes you go thru an ordeal
without lasting damage. You’ll feel great due to the endorphins alone.

------
eindiran
Keeping LSD around in powder form, especially not clearly labelled is so
irresponsible.

There are all these mythical stories floating around of people 'thumbprinting'
LSD (effectively pouring dozens or hundreds of milligrams of LSD onto a
surface, licking your finger, smearing your finger in the pile of LSD, and
then pressing your thumb into your mouth - dosing yourself with many hundreds
or thousands of times the conventional dose of LSD), usually in the folklore
surrounding the people that followed the Grateful Dead. I'm not sure how many
of these stories are real, but they are certainly interesting.

Also, FTA: "mescaline (the psychoactive compounds in magic mushroom)". Come on
CNN, spending five seconds to search for mescaline on Wikipedia will show you
that that isn't true.

------
spamcast
tired: microdosing

wired: evidence based psychedelic pharmacotherapy

inspired: macrodosing

~~~
kortex
This seems against the typical HN tone, so expect some tightpants to downvote
this, but it gave me a hearty chuckle. Much appreciated.

------
skissane
Case report from 1974: "Coma, Hyperthermia and Bleeding Associated with
Massive LSD Overdose: A Report of Eight Cases"

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1129381/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1129381/)

~~~
craftinator
I would be skeptical of the objectivity of this given the time period, as well
as the quality of the LSD. Mid 70s had a lot of homebrew drugs going on, and
cutting and mixing were just ramping up.

~~~
wahern
In addition to testing of their stomach contents, urine, and blood
(pp184-185), "A white flaky material (208mg) was confiscated by police and
identified as the large quantity of powder used at the party. Analysis by thin
layer chromatography, fluorescent analysis, mass spectrography and the melting
point and mix melting point identified this substance as almost pure (80 to 90
percent) D-lysergic acid diethylamide tartrate." p185.

------
birdyrooster
If our employers and industry talking heads are interested in creating a new
technical revolution in Silicon Valley or elsewhere, they would lobby to
change the scheduling laws of LSD and other psychedelics. We will use our
access to LSD to live more healthfully and creatively than ever.

~~~
vb6sp6
> If our employers and industry talking heads are interested in creating a new
> technical revolution in Silicon Valley or elsewhere

They are interested in money and power. The tech is simply a tool to get those
things

